# All about Tim Tams



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

http://images.google.com.au/imgres?imgu ... %26hl%3Den

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Tam

http://www.greataussiefood.com.au/


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I want some! :drool:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Me too! :drool: 
They do look yummy... never even heard of them before. Wish they would start suppling them over here. :dance:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That does sound and look so good!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh you all have NO idea - they are to die for. My son found the open pack of them and was like "where did these come from". My DH told him they were MINE and that he had to ask. he wanted to know how to get some - and DH said that he had to get a girlfriend in Australia - which totally confused him on how I got them - so later I told him - he is SOOOO jealous but said if he has a chance, he is going to buy a whole mess of them and hide them in his room!

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

looks yummy

as for the "straw" idea

i was watch Graham Norton show one night and an actress (?) had Graham take a chocolate covered Grahm cracker and bite a small bit of opposite corners
(kitty corners not the same side as shown in that pic)
and suck some hot coffee / hot chocolate / cold milk thru the grahm then eat it
I prefer it with the hot coffee
its AMAZING


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Those look good :drool: 

Can we negotiate? Idk, a container shipment of Pop Tarts for a container of Tim Tams? :shades:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

hey now - no getting in on my poptarts for Tim Tams - :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh boy...does that look good.... :drool:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes! Lots of Pop tarts.... and American Candy for Tim Tams. :drool:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Well me and Allison already have THAT arranged, dont we now?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey now I'm craving pop tarts!

Just tell me where the send the tim tams, and when my pop tarts arrive ... :greengrin:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Whats your favorite kind of poptart?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

haha keren.
Well actually there is a place called USA foods where you can buy them
Google them
And my fave is Choc Fudge--Frosted.
But then again, I have only tried that and cookie dough and cookies and cream


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I like those three kinds.. and cherry, strawberry, blueberry.. and theres a bunch more.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley - oh yes we do have that arrangement


----------

